# Free Clothes from ThredUp- CLOSED.



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

ThredUp is giving Mothering Dot Community free boxes of clothes for babies, ages 18-24 months. ThredUp provides an affordable, convenient way for parents to donate and receive clothes for quickly growing kids. Winning a box of clothes for your little one is easy. First, go to ThredUp.com and sign up to be a member. Joining ThredUp is free.

Second, "like" ThredUp on Facebook.

Last, come back to this thread and post to Mothering that you are a new ThredUp member and a fan. Let us know if you would like clothes for a boy or a girl and Mothering will PM you to obtain your shipping information.

Hurry. We have a limited supply. The giveaway will run April 24th through May 2nd or as supplies last!


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

Done. Joined the business and liked on FB. What a great service! I would love some clothes for my little boy.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

Is this open for Canadians?


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Done! I would like clothes for a girl - preemie/newborn size.


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

Done! I would love some girl clothes!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

Done!! Boys clothes please!


----------



## BRC_MacKenzie (Apr 20, 2010)

I signed up and "liked" this. I've never heard of Thredup but I love paperback swap and this sounds like the kid clothes version so I'm interested in giving it a try.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

I joined ThredUp and liked them on facebook. I am looking for little girl's clothes.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

I just joined ThredUp and liked it on Facebook. I am looking for girls clothes. Thanks!


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I joined and liked ThredUp on Facebook. I'm looking for boys clothes. Thanks!


----------



## sapphire77 (Apr 29, 2008)

Joined ThredUp and liked on FB. I would like boys clothes. Thanks.


----------



## hnwblonde (Apr 25, 2011)

Joined and liked on FB! I would love girls clothes (newborn). Thanks!


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I joined and liked on Facebook. I have a little boy. Great business idea! I will get some boxes ready to ship out ASAP!


----------



## christophersmom (Sep 20, 2005)

Liked and joined, girl clothes


----------



## RLoth (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay done. I have a daughter that wears size 24 months. Thanks so much for the giveaway!


----------



## Laurel86 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am now a new member at ThredUp and a fan on facebook. I would love some clothes for boys. Thank you!


----------



## csteely (Sep 19, 2009)

I joined ThredUp and liked on Facebook. My daughter is in 24 mos clothes.

Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## quietmim (Jul 24, 2010)

Done! I joined and liked on facebook. I have little girls.


----------



## olivesmama (Mar 24, 2011)

i did it! i love this business! the only local reuse baby clothes store in my area reeeally rips people off! btw, i'd like 24 months for my little girl if there's any left!


----------



## lelajama (Apr 16, 2011)

joined and liked on facebook! I've been suggesting this awesome site to every mom I know, it's the coolest! Oh, and I have a little girl...


----------



## Big D (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a new member and a fan! I would love some clothes for my boy!  Thanks!


----------



## jdavenport (Apr 25, 2011)

Joined and what a great idea. Recycle, reuse,reduce and re-purpose.


----------



## JosieAK (Sep 6, 2007)

I joined too and "like" on Facebook. I'd like clothes for a little girl, please!


----------



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Moms,

Thanks for participating! This is now closed. We will be contacting you soon.

Cheers,

Mothering Staff


----------



## CarsonsMomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Joined and Liked on FB!! Very cool site I look forward to getting to look at it more!! 4yr old and new baby on the way!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Joined and liked! I would actually take girl or boy. I have some of each, LOL!


----------



## BRC_MacKenzie (Apr 20, 2010)

oh, and I'd like girl clothes.


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

Joined thread up and liked the fb, looking for girls clothes in 24 months.


----------



## FamilyGrl (May 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

When can we expect to be contacted for our addresses for the free shipment? I haven't heard anything since I signed up and "liked" them.


----------



## greenbabymom (May 10, 2011)

Awesome, glad I signed up here and now I'll be on my way to FB to "like" them, maybe I'll win.

Thanks. How do I subscribe to this thread?


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erin77*
> 
> When can we expect to be contacted for our addresses for the free shipment? I haven't heard anything since I signed up and "liked" them.












I have been wondering as well....


----------



## Tracyloo (Apr 18, 2011)

Joined ThredUp and Liked them on FB. I would like girl clothes please and 18-24 is right up our alley


----------



## GabberSmith (May 18, 2011)

Signed up and liked on facebook. Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

My code did not work. Anyone else get a code, but it didn't work?


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi L J,

The codes are case sensitive.

Chris


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

my code isn't working either, L J.


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

haven't heard anything yet here.


----------



## csteely (Sep 19, 2009)

My code isn't working either, and I copied and pasted it directly from the PM.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep, I did too. Its not a case sensitive issue here. I e-mail Thred Up the day I got the code, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

Dear Winners,

We thank you for your patience. ThredUp has advised that this was an IT issue that should be resolved now. They vouchers were not given proper expiration dates. They have now been reset and will expire one year from today (5/24/12). Please try the codes one more time. We offer our sincerest apologies for this inconvenience.

Thank you for your patience.

MDC


----------



## christophersmom (Sep 20, 2005)

Still so disappointed the codes are not working. I joined thredup because of this promotion and now the codes aren't working. Then took the time twice to search for a box I wanted and the codes aren't working. Totally wasting my time.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yuck. They're advocating sleep training a two-week-old on their FB page. I'll be unfriending them.


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

i still haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## ennoli (Jan 11, 2011)

We apologize that several of you are still encountering problems using the promo codes. If you are unable to use your code, please contact ThredUp directly at '[email protected]' with your name, email address, and the code that you were previously provided. ThredUp will endeavour to rectify the issue at their earliest chance.


----------

